# west lothian ?



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

is anyone in west lothain and what are you all driving.

I'll start im driving a silver citroen saxo 52 plate


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Me  silver 52plate alfa 147 lusso


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm in west lothian, drive a white focus rs & a silver fiesta as my daily driver.


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

West Lothian as well

A couple of older Beemers...

a 330d tourer and an older 328iS


----------



## Benjay (Mar 17, 2013)

Integra dc5 here


----------



## Craigswinton (Dec 12, 2012)

A 10 plate seat ibiza fr


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Any one up for a west lothian meet?


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

This might not be exactly the right thread but seems logical place to ask. Just wondering what you local boys do for autosmart stuff?

Bought one or two things from ebay and I think so far I've been lucky and the stuff was genuine event though the labels weren't.

However I'm not going down the ebay route again and would like to try some other AS products.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Im relatively new to west lothian moved here from tranent

Drive a black corsa, orange wheels


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Tank. said:


> Im relatively new to west lothian moved here from tranent
> 
> Drive a black corsa, orange wheels


Am sure ave seen you around down around near where the centre is


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

ceejay said:


> This might not be exactly the right thread but seems logical place to ask. Just wondering what you local boys do for autosmart stuff?
> 
> Bought one or two things from ebay and I think so far I've been lucky and the stuff was genuine event though the labels weren't.
> 
> However I'm not going down the ebay route again and would like to try some other AS products.


Meet with your local AS rep, can ask sue_j in the autosmart section or call autosmart to find out, guys name is keith ellwood dont know his number though

I get my stuff from the AS rep for the other side of edinburgh as thats who i originally dealt with and would prefer to support his business as he's always been good to me


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm down on a regular basis. 

Black BMW 335i coupe.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

marc147 said:


> Am sure ave seen you around down around near where the centre is


Haha yea not hard to miss, stay in winchburgh but generally head into livi for shopping


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Tank. said:


> Haha yea not hard to miss, stay in winchburgh but generally head into livi for shopping


If a see you again al give you a wave, only a usualy don't wave till someones past me lol


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

ceejay said:


> This might not be exactly the right thread but seems logical place to ask. Just wondering what you local boys do for autosmart stuff?
> 
> Bought one or two things from ebay and I think so far I've been lucky and the stuff was genuine event though the labels weren't.
> 
> However I'm not going down the ebay route again and would like to try some other AS products.


If you give me a PM chap i'll send you the local guys number. He actually won franchisee of the year not too long ago. Cracking guy. He should be able to sort you out.


----------



## wee-dess (May 1, 2013)

Tank. said:


> Im relatively new to west lothian moved here from tranent
> 
> Drive a black corsa, orange wheels


you have that car when you lived in tranent bud?

Silver skoda superb v6 dirty D although am always in the yard n live 2 secs from it so no point using it at 20 to the gallon


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi

Jag 3.0 X type and Vectra SRi. Anyone recommend anywhere for products, only Halfords, Supermarkets and other motor factors I am aware of.

Cheers


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

wee-dess said:


> you have that car when you lived in tranent bud?
> 
> Silver skoda superb v6 dirty D although am always in the yard n live 2 secs from it so no point using it at 20 to the gallon


Yea mate, still same car, dying to get rid tbh


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

ColinG said:


> Hi
> 
> Jag 3.0 X type and Vectra SRi. Anyone recommend anywhere for products, only Halfords, Supermarkets and other motor factors I am aware of.
> 
> Cheers


Unfortunately west lothain seems in dire need of a detailing supplies shop to open up, the nearest ones edinburgh, there is a few reps that can be gotten hold of including AG and AS but thats about the lot lol

Internet the best place for now bud


----------



## wee-dess (May 1, 2013)

ColinG some of capital power chems products arent too bad altho the vast majority are proper sheng so watch out,,, he is cheap tho so its not all bad 

Tank.
i mind you mate i used to live up in the new houses opposite side of the co op at the end, (not the 'new northfield' lol) it could be worse i've not even got he time to get of some of mine whats brought you out this way dare i ask lol


----------



## wee-dess (May 1, 2013)

ColinG some of capital power chems products arent too bad altho the vast majority are proper sheng so watch out,,, he is cheap tho so its not all bad 

Tank.
i mind you mate i used to live up in the new houses opposite side of the co op at the end, (not the 'new northfield' lol) it could be worse i've not even got he time to get of some of mine whats brought you out this way dare i ask lol


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

marc147 said:


> Unfortunately west lothain seems in dire need of a detailing supplies shop to open up, the nearest ones edinburgh, there is a few reps that can be gotten hold of including AG and AS but thats about the lot lol
> 
> Internet the best place for now bud


Chemical Guys are in Cambuslang, just a quick jolly along the motorway.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

wee-dess said:


> ColinG some of capital power chems products arent too bad altho the vast majority are proper sheng so watch out,,, he is cheap tho so its not all bad
> 
> Tank.
> i mind you mate i used to live up in the new houses opposite side of the co op at the end, (not the 'new northfield' lol) it could be worse i've not even got he time to get of some of mine whats brought you out this way dare i ask lol


Mainly to get away from @rsehole landlords and neighbours, a lot closer to work (next to the airport) and a bigger place to live. £540 is what we paid for a small 2 bedroom flat in somers park in tranent, we're £600 for a 3 double bedroom house here with driveway and timber garage plus decent sized garden


----------



## wee-dess (May 1, 2013)

Tank. said:


> Mainly to get away from @rsehole landlords and neighbours, a lot closer to work (next to the airport) and a bigger place to live. £540 is what we paid for a small 2 bedroom flat in somers park in tranent, we're £600 for a 3 double bedroom house here with driveway and timber garage plus decent sized garden


that's no bad going! yeah they get worse the closer to town you get! i'm not far off what your paying and the difference in quality is immense the decent garage is always a bonus tho lol, you'll need to swing by the yard at some point usually get wee evening sessions polishing n working on the cars here once a week or something.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Cool what yard is that mate?


----------



## Bluebear (May 31, 2012)

I'm in Livingston, Blue Evo X.


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

Im in west lothian 

Drive a Lime Green Corsa VXR Nurburgring


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

x-ashley-x said:


> Im in west lothian
> 
> Drive a Lime Green Corsa VXR Nurburgring


Am sure ave seen you around i think lol


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bluebear said:


> I'm in Livingston, Blue Evo X.


Nice  i love evos


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

marc147 said:


> Am sure ave seen you around i think lol


Most likely not hard to miss lol


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

Bluebear said:


> I'm in Livingston, Blue Evo X.


i'm sure i have seen you about, not many evo x's in livi


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Tank. said:


> Im relatively new to west lothian moved here from tranent
> 
> Drive a black corsa, orange wheels


I was gna say i saw you but it was a dark blue corsa with orange alloys, someone copied you


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

damn it!
started seeing a lot more orange wheels now, 
keep having work colleagues saying theyve seen me but always someone else

dying to get rid of the corsa anyway, had that for 5 years now, need a big boys toy now


----------



## Bluebear (May 31, 2012)

legs said:


> i'm sure i have seen you about, not many evo x's in livi


I think there's only a c:thumbuple. I'll keep an eye out for you


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I enter Deans area of Livie in the morning's around 7.30am leave at night around 4>5pm in a Blue 5 Series "Jock" always looking for other detailed cars


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm in West Lothian. Stay in Bathgate and work in Livingston. I've got a black R26


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

yep iv gave that same blue corsa with orange wheels a few waves thinking it was a DW member oops haha


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

anyone heading to livi cruise tomorrow?


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Falkirk, usually in livingston shopping at weekends with the wife 

Milano Red FN2 Type R - W33 DGB


----------

